# Walmart Dog House



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Found this dog house at Walmart. They came in Navy and Yellow. Navy was sold out but just had to have this one. Bottom if firm. Roof un-zips and it's washable.

Just right for in the house. He loves it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

How much was it? Looks great!!! I find Walmart also has great prices on beds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not sure about Lady, but my cats would love it!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

It was $12.00 and even has a place to put the dogs name or picture


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

I bought 2 of them this weekend. A blue one and a yellow one like yours, Connie. My boys slept in them the first night. They love their new houses. For the price they are really great!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My neighbors have 2 of those in blue.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is a great house.... and only $12.00 ... oh my goodness. Tucker, by the way, looks just darling in the pics.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 31 2005, 03:49 PM
> *Not sure about Lady, but my cats would love it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115253*


[/QUOTE]

I guess turn about is fair play. Last year, Walmart had a cube cat bed, and I bought two for my group. They loved them. In fact Dee Dee and her baby stayed in one in my bed for the first few weeks after he was born. The dog house is definitely cuter though.
I see Walmart also has the little sofas again. The fabric on the ones here is better than the one I bought there last year. It looks more durable.
Have any of you used bean bags? Liz loves a bean bag I keep in my bedroom for my crew. She just learned the secret of getting on the bed last night (I woke up with her tongue in my ear), so she has been floor bound while the others had the bed for sleep. I just checked on her, and she was burried up in the bean bag. I guess she is catching up on her sleep after prancing around in my bed, keeping me awake all last night.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

They are so cute, I love them, but I am not sure about Scooby wanting to get in one because he doesn't seem to like being inside things. He hated his crate and that didn't last long at all


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is really cute!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I wonder if Walmart Canada will get them. They sure are cute


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

This is too cute! Does anyone want to guess where I am going first thing tomorrow morning? At $12.00 I think that you have to have two of them and I think that it looks like a perfect place to put toys. Thank you so much for sharing this information.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is the cutiest little house. And you can tell by his expression that he loves it.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Oct 31 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I wonder if Walmart Canada will get them. They sure are cute
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I went yesterday just to look for them- and they don't have them.









My mom and dad are coming up from Texas for a visit, maybe I can add one to the list of things my mom is getting for me!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I love it! Our Walmart here is really horrible though. My car always gets hit in the parking lot (okay it did the 2 times I have went in the past 12 years). There is also a lot of crime in that area. Have you seen this house anywhere else? I am going to check their website now.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Both of the Walmarts in my home town have sold out. I hope you can find one for Rex


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Man I totally want one of those


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I didnt see them on the Walmart website. Is there a brand name I can search for online? Thanks!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Today I went to my Walmart and IT WAS THERE!!! I bought a blue one for Jack.... brought it home...

and he's terrified of it!
























He barks at it like crazy, and then runs toward it, and then FAST AWAY!! ....

I put doggy bacon in there so now he's a bit more into it... but I just thought it was so silly, that I wanted it so bad, and now Jacky is scared of it!! (I have a picture, it's Black and white becuase I was messing about with the camera, but you get the idea .... 










Scaredy dog.



Anyway... for anyone who wants to look for it. The tag says:

AD-6902
PETS HOUSE

Great Shelter for your best friend.

$12.88 Washable Pet House
Marketed by Wal-Mart Stores


So I assume it's a Walmart thing -- but they are also called "European Pet House" online, the foam-collapsible ones I mean, so try searching that!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Today I went to my Walmart and IT WAS THERE!!! I bought a blue one for Jack.... brought it home...
> 
> and he's terrified of it!   [/B]


You know this has happened so often to us, we see something we think Scooby would like to have and he is just not interested. We bought a nice set of steps for him too so he could get up and down from the bed but he won't go near them either. Pretty soon we could open a pet accessories site with all the unused items he has








He probably wouldn't go into the dog house either because he doesn't like going into anything, not even his crate.








He has started getting back into his bed here in the dining room near my computer but the others he has he won't go near, I can't figure it out with his funny ways


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Cindy that is hysterical!









Hopefully when Jack realizes it won't eat him, he will start using it.










We don't have them at our Walmart yet- but Canadian stores always get things after the US stores.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I have asked at the Walmart here and the woman just looked at me like I was crazy (little does she know I am







) but I will keep checking at the one here. Being in western Canada it will take forever to get out here lol


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats really cute!!! Rosie would love one I'm sure!!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Tucker was a bit afraid of his when we first got it. Now he LOVES it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got back from Walmart, they had 2 dog houses. I had already bought Matilda a pink tent on ebay, or I would have gotten one. They are so cute.


----------

